# when NFs go crazy



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Ventricity said:


> this makes me lose hope in everything...sigh. i almost puked, couldn't watch the whole thing. what do you other NTs think about this?
> 
> YouTube - Who are The Starseed Indigos? Part 1


Yesss... take your soul-path through the planes of 5th dimensional consciousness by transcending your body vehicle. Express your vomit reflex to the magic arena of upchucked corn beef hash.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

When NT's go crazy-


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

FUCK., I heard cops HIDE RUN Pig sheriff


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

it's 100% factual I think it explains the meaning of life and everything quite clearly...

[/sarcasm]


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I was IMMEDIATELY turned off by the music... sorry couldn't watch it at all, reminded me too much of stuff I was forced to be around as a child, lol


----------



## Gentlemen (Nov 18, 2010)

I think part of me died watching the video. It might have been my left foot. It's looking slightly necrotic.


----------



## aboyeraboyer (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm an NF and I almost died laughing. I don't think we're all _that_ bad. I still couldn't watch the whole thing. They sounded like one of those "lets all get together and kill ourselves" cults.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to play it every night just before I fall asleep.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

That's it! I'm making a tin foil hat!


----------



## peddroelm (Feb 23, 2011)

They should play this video on a 24/7 loop in max security prisons.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I couldn't watch the video, but I put my hands on the monitor and absorbed its vibes. I've achieved a whole new understanding! Thanks OP!!


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

OMGWTFLMFAOROFLCOPTER. Lol, whut?

I only got through 3/4 of the video. 

"They liuve with these giufts... blah blah blah"

unicorns, pegasus, dolphins, rainbows, fire? rainbow, omg u r so speshullll! geez. I swear. I don't know what kind of cult she's in but this video just gives me the creeps....


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Too bad only one level of my consciousness could grasp it.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the vid, it made me feel all warm and fuzzy :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ahhahahhaha I googled this shit. I've found communities filled with crazy folks that believe this stuff.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know whether to point and laugh at the stupidity or feel sorry for how pathetic they are.


----------

